# Widerrufsrecht erlischt?



## sph3re (3. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute, ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig und verstoße gegen keine Regeln.

Ich hab mir ein Notebook gekauft und dort war nur ein Konsolenbasiertes Linpus Linux installiert.
Das Widerrufsrecht besagt ja das ich Sachen innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurückgeben kann.
Allerdings hab ich auch mal gelesen das, dass nur soweit gilt wie eine Begutachtung im Laden möglich wäre.
Wenn ich jetzt Windows installiere und doch feststelle das es nicht das richtige ist, kann ich es dann trotzdem zurück geben oder ist mein Recht darauf dadurch erloschen.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Danke erstmal im Vorraus


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. Februar 2011)

Gute Frage, aber ich denke nicht da du es ja betriebsbereit bekommen hast und nur weil du feststellst, das es mit Windows nicht funktioniert ist das afaik noch lange kein Grund zur Rückgabe, da du es auch eigentlich verändert hast.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (3. Februar 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Gute Frage, aber ich denke nicht da du es ja betriebsbereit bekommen hast und nur weil du feststellst, das es mit Windows nicht funktioniert ist das afaik noch lange kein Grund zur Rückgabe, da du es auch eigentlich verändert hast.



Vor allem wenn er feststellt das Windows nicht läuft...und es auch noch erzählen würde...wonach er verpflichtet ist da er ja sonst den Händler betrügen würde.


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. Februar 2011)

Stimmt ich wollte es nur nicht so krass sagen.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2011)

Also, wenn Du das alte Linux wiederherstellen kannst, dann sollte das an sich trotzdem kein Problem sein. Wobei: "kein Problem" ist übertrieben, man kann Dir halt trotzdem ein bisschen abziehen wegen der Nutzung. Das ist aber leider nicht genau geregelt, manche ziehen zB direkt 10% ab, auch wenn man es nur ausgepackt und angeschaut hat - das ist natürlich zu viel. Aber zB den Akku würd ich möglichst erstmal NICHT nutzen, Packung natürlich vorsichtig öffnen usw.


----------



## sph3re (3. Februar 2011)

Alles klar, dann kann ich leider nicht testen wie Windows laeuft. Ich danke euch für die Hinweise


----------



## mySN.de (4. Februar 2011)

"manche ziehen zB direkt 10% ab, auch wenn man es nur ausgepackt und angeschaut hat"

> Das wäre nach neuster Rechtsprechnung des BGH nicht rechtens!
Die Begutachtung und Verschlechterung der Sache im Rahmen einer Prüfung ist zulässig.

Die Verschlechterung durch Gebrauchserscheinungen (Kratzer im Lack, Nikotingeruch und verschlissene Handauflagen) kann bei Widerruf ins Abzug gebracht werden.

Die gezogenen Werte müssen rückerstattet werden. > Falls du das Linux wiederherstellen kannst, sollte es kein Problem geben.
> Falls nicht, sollte eine kurze Mail reichen, dass du nach dem Test deine Daten und Veränderungen durch die Formatierung gelöscht hast. Die Softwareimages werden bei Retouren eigentlich immer erneuert.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2011)

Eben, das mein ja auch, dass es nicht zulässig wäre, nur fürs auspacken schon was abzuziehen. Aber manche shops versuchen das halt trotzdem


----------



## Hemoridé (4. Februar 2011)

Notebooksbilliger ist zum Beispiel so ein "Laden"
Das neue Notebook von meiner Schwester blieb bei der win7 installation immer stecken. Als wir es zurückschickten haben die 40€ abkassiert, nur weil es schon geöffnet war
Seitdem hat der Laden bei mir sowas von versch****en.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2011)

Da würd ich mich mal beschweren und fragen, warum das 40€ Abzug kosten soll, denn an sich sind die normalerweise völlig in Ordnung. War das nicht vlt wegen irgendwas anderem, zB gebrauchsspuren oder so?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (4. Februar 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Da würd ich mich mal beschweren und fragen, warum das 40€ Abzug kosten soll, denn an sich sind die normalerweise völlig in Ordnung. War das nicht vlt wegen irgendwas anderem, zB gebrauchsspuren oder so?



Das Ding ist viele sehen es nicht wenn Gebrauchsspuren drauf sind etc...oder halten es nicht für schlimm...obwohl sie selber nie so ein Gerät kaufen würden, weiß ja nicht obs deswegen war...allerdings warum sollte man so einen hohen unüblichen Betrag abziehen???


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2011)

Also, die Frage ist, wie hoch ein evlt. "Schaden" denn ist. Wenn die das im Shop dann mit "Kratzer auf Oberseite" anbieten müssen, dann müssen die sicher mehr als nur 5-10€ mit dem Preis runtergehen, um es erneut verkaufen zu können. Erst Recht, wenn es sich um ein teures Notebook handelt. Wegen zB 20€ nachlass würde wohl kaum jemand aktzeptieren, ein 1500€-Notebook zu nehmen, das eindeutig schon benutzt wurde. 

Die Kosten für die Verwaltung und Check des Notebooks nach der Rücknahme dürfen aber nicht dem Kunden zur Last fallen, denn dafür ist das gesetz ja da, da muss der Shop eine gewisse RuckgabeQuote halt einkalkulieren, genau wie enín "offline"-Shop ja auch einkalkulieren muss, dass er zB drei Verkäufer bezahlen muss, auch wenn 2 Stunden am Tag zwei von denen nur "dumm rumstehen", weil nur ein einziger Kunde im Laden ist und auch sonst grad nix anderes zu tun ist.


----------



## Hemoridé (7. Februar 2011)

Die Packung hatte leichte Öffnungspuren, war die Erklärung


----------



## Herbboy (9. Februar 2011)

Das geht auf keinen Fall, man muss ja die Packung öffnen können, um die Ware anzusehen. Beschwer Dich da mal.


----------



## inzpekta (9. Februar 2011)

Die 14 Tage Rückgaberecht gelten für den Rücktritt vom Kauf...
Will heißen, Du bekommst das Gerät, es steht erst mal nur rum und Du überlegst es Dir anders und schickst es zurück... Wenn Du also Windows installieren möchtest, wär ich da vorsichtig!

Eine Möglichkeit wäre Dir vom Händler und Hersteller schriftlich bestätigen zu lassen, das Windows auf dem Teil läuft. Wenn es das dann nicht tut, wärst Du falsch beraten worden. Ich bin natürlich kein Rechtsexperte könnte mir aber vorstellen das man im Streitfall damit durch kommt...

Die andere Sache sehe ich wie Herbboy. Beschweren und nen Lauten machen. Wird sicher mehr als einmal nötig sein, aber sonst merken die es ja nicht.... Packung hat leichte Öffnungsspuren... 
Da kann man ja auch dagegen argumentieren: Das Gerät hatte bei der Entgegennahme extrem massive Verpackungsspuren...

Die sollen Dir nachweisen das die Packung 40,- Tacken gekostet hat!


----------



## Herbboy (9. Februar 2011)

Wenn die jetzt ganz übel zerrissen wäre oder Zubehörtüten zerfetzt oder so, so dass man das unmöglich einem anderen Kunden als "neu" verkaufen kann, dann könnte man über einen gewissen Abzug reden, aber an sich gilt auch hier: solche Rückläufer muss der Shop vorher in seine Preise einkalkulieren. Das muss also schon eine ziemlich unzumutbare Beschädigung sein. 

Amazon zB hat mir bei meinen Kopfhörern, die mir vom Sound her nicht gefielen, den vollen Preis erstatte, obwohl die in einer Packung waren, die man zerstören MUSSTE, um an die Kopfhörer ranzukommen. Und ein paar Tage später hätte man die halt per amazon Resterampe für 15% Nachlass kaufen können mit dem Hinweis "Packung mit Schere geöffnet, Produkt einwandfei" oder so. Manche Shops verkaufen sogar Rückläufer-Ware mit dem Zusatz "Packung fehlt"


----------



## rebel4life (14. Februar 2011)

Einfach schriftlich eine Frist setzen, dass noch ein Betrag offensteht. 
Verstreicht diese Frist, ab zum Anwalt. Der Händler hat quasi schon verloren und bewegt sich da auf sehr dünnem Eis - man könnte von gewerbsmäßigem Betrug sprechen wenn das überwiegend auftritt.

Sind die 14 Tage rum und man will z.B. bei Amazon die 30 Tage nutzen, dann ist das etwas anderes, aber innerhalb der ersten 14 Tage bei einem Fernabsatzgesätz den Widerruf absetzen und der Händler muss den Kaufpreis erstatten sofern großartigen Schäden verursacht wurden.

Sprich nicht einfach nachgeben, der Händler ist in der Pflicht. Wenn der meint, dass er mir da 10% nicht rückerstatten will, weil ihm die Verpackung nicht mehr schön genug ist, dann setze ich ihm eine 7-14 tägige Frist. Ist dann immer noch nichts auf meinem Konto, dann erhält der Händler den nächsten Brief vom Anwalt. Und spätestens dann zahlt der mit die paar Prozent und die Anwaltskosten.

Dein Laptop kannst du somit bedenkenlos testen und wieder zurückschicken.


----------



## Pokerclock (14. Februar 2011)

@rebel4life

Zur Erinnerung. Rechtsberatung ist im Forum nicht gestattet. Auch wenn die Grenze fließend ist, ist ein fertiges Muster definitiv zu viel des Guten.

*B2T*


----------



## eagle1989 (14. Februar 2011)

Innerhalb der 14 Tage Windows zu installieren ist kein Problem. Man darf den Gegenstand 14 Tage nutzen.  Wenn der Wiederverkaufswert aber durch die Nutzung verringert wird kann der Verkäufer eine Nutzungsgebühr verlangen bzw Schadensersatz.

D. H. Bei der Installation von Windows entsteht kein verringerter Wiederverkaufswert. Wie z.b. kauf von Reifen. Du fährst 2 Wochen rum und gibst sie wieder zurück total kaput.


----------

